# Cruise dose



## D-Lats (Aug 3, 2011)

Whats the highest dose of test you could cruise on? Without it screwing up your next blast.


----------



## SloppyJ (Aug 3, 2011)

Shouldn't you base that decision on bloodwork?


----------



## D-Lats (Aug 3, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> Shouldn't you base that decision on bloodwork?



Not really its not trt. Im curious how long i could stay at the highest dose possible.


----------



## D-Lats (Aug 3, 2011)

Shit I meant to put this inn the elite section can a mod move it or delete and ill repost?


----------



## BigBird (Aug 3, 2011)

I would use the average male natty test production as a starting point. There will be a variation with age ranges but standard average is that we produce anywhere between 7-11mg of test ED. This puts weekly production between 49-77mg. Doubling the weekly production would be a starting point such as 100-150mg EW and then a bit more. This is just my train of thought and I don't believe there is a right/wrong answer per se as 100mg EW might shut you down but it could take 200mg EW to shut down "Joe Snuffy." It seems to me that a common trt dose aka "cruising" dose it to a double dose of our natural weekly production. A lot of bros on trt claim to be prescribed 200-250mg EW but I've seen more as well as less contingent upon their own individual free test/total test, etc. 

For cruising, it seems 250-300mg is done by a vast majority of "cruisers." But you'll still be shut down most likely; that is, unless you're jacking hcg alongside it.

There's your "elite" insight DLats with a little bit of "Bro Science" sprinkled in...


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Aug 3, 2011)

BigBird said:


> I would use the average male natty test production as a starting point. There will be a variation with age ranges but standard average is that we produce anywhere between 7-11mg of test ED. This puts weekly production between 49-77mg. Doubling the weekly production would be a starting point such as 100-150mg EW and then a bit more. This is just my train of thought and I don't believe there is a right/wrong answer per se as 100mg EW might shut you down but it could take 200mg EW to shut down "Joe Snuffy." It seems to me that a common trt dose aka "cruising" dose it to a double dose of our natural weekly production. A lot of bros on trt claim to be prescribed 200-250mg EW but I've seen more as well as less contingent upon their own individual free test/total test, etc.
> 
> For cruising, it seems 250-300mg is done by a vast majority of "cruisers." But you'll still be shut down most likely; that is, unless you're jacking hcg alongside it.
> 
> There's your "elite" insight DLats with a little bit of "Bro Science" sprinkled in...



I like it! Haha.  I usually cruise around 300mg for whatever its worth.  I'll cruise with Cyp or Enan, both of which are 250mg per CC and i'll aim for 1.2/1.3cc every 7 days.


----------



## D-Lats (Aug 3, 2011)

You the man Bigbird! Thats what im looking for. Id live to get blood work done all tge time but its just not possible for me. So in your opinion at 300mg a week i would maintain my gains, and at some point achieve full recovery? Im not to worried about full recovery because i know ive done the damage already its just a matter of going through the motions of being perscribed trt. I will try the 300 mg a week and see how it goes. 
What do you guys think of splitting the 300mg of test enth 250 into twice a week injections?


----------



## heavyiron (Aug 3, 2011)

I like 300-500mg T weekly on a cruise but if you are new to cruising 300ish mg T per week should work very well.


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Aug 3, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> I like 300-500mg T weekly on a cruise but if you are new to cruising 300ish mg T per week should work very well.


 
Have you actually cruised on 500mg of test a week?  Thats about most peoples first cycle! haha.  I'm gonna give it a try... haha!


----------



## D-Lats (Aug 3, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> I like 300-500mg T weekly on a cruise but if you are new to cruising 300ish mg T per week should work very well.



Lol i would like to do 500mg thats why i asked lol.


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Aug 3, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> You the man Bigbird! Thats what im looking for. Id live to get blood work done all tge time but its just not possible for me. So in your opinion at 300mg a week i would maintain my gains, and at some point achieve full recovery? Im not to worried about full recovery because i know ive done the damage already its just a matter of going through the motions of being perscribed trt. I will try the 300 mg a week and see how it goes.
> What do you guys think of splitting the 300mg of test enth 250 into twice a week injections?


 
IMO, 300mg will be plenty enough.  Like I said, thats where I cruise and I have never had a problem with keeping gains... I feel like I actually make some!  You can split the test two 2 shots per week, it will be better for your blood levels.  However, once per week will work just fine.  I just feel like thats a lot of pinning for just 300mg.


----------



## heavyiron (Aug 3, 2011)

ANIMALHOUSE said:


> Have you actually cruised on 500mg of test a week?  Thats about most peoples first cycle! haha.  I'm gonna give it a try... haha!


Yes but 300mg works well.


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Aug 3, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> Lol i would like to do 500mg thats why i asked lol.


 
Well like Heavy said, if you're new to blasting and cruising I would start with 300mg and see how your body reacts.


----------



## D-Lats (Aug 3, 2011)

For sure bro i just need to get rid of the go big or go home attitude lol!!


----------



## BigBird (Aug 3, 2011)

Yeah, I agree that 300mg should be enough to maintain and possibly even continue to build provided training intensity is near the top with proper diet/hydration, etc.  I"ve never cruised before but when I do, I'd use 300mg EW as my own self-prescribed trt.  Would I like to cruise on a "HEAVYIron" dose of 500mg EW?  You bet your ass but I'd first be curious as to how good I can maintain my previous gains and even gain more albeit at a slower rate using 300mg EW before considering 500mg.  Can't say if you'll fully recover DLats.  The only way to know for sure would be bloodwork before and after cruise and then consideration of PCT followed by more bloodwork perhaps?  However, if you choose to bypass PCT and stay in "cruise control" then the issue of recovery becomes a moot point that you wouldn't have to deal with for now.  But eventually the future will arrive, eh bro?  lol

My thought is that when I do end up cruising, to pin once a week with Cyp or E as opposed to 2x weekly pinning while blasting.  Not sure.  What is the common pinning frequency on long esters during the cruise phase?  Better yet, maybe cruise on a super long ester such as Undecanoate - pinning every 10 days or so?  Just some food for thought...


----------



## D-Lats (Aug 3, 2011)

BigBird said:


> Yeah, I agree that 300mg should be enough to maintain and possibly even continue to build provided training intensity is near the top with proper diet/hydration, etc.  I"ve never cruised before but when I do, I'd use 300mg EW as my own self-prescribed trt.  Would I like to cruise on a "HEAVYIron" dose of 500mg EW?  You bet your ass but I'd first be curious as to how good I can maintain my previous gains and even gain more albeit at a slower rate using 300mg EW before considering 500mg.  Can't say if you'll fully recover DLats.  The only way to know for sure would be bloodwork before and after cruise and then consideration of PCT followed by more bloodwork perhaps?  However, if you choose to bypass PCT and stay in "cruise control" then the issue of recovery becomes a moot point that you wouldn't have to deal with for now.  But eventually the future will arrive, eh bro?  lol
> 
> My thought is that when I do end up cruising, to pin once a week with Cyp or E as opposed to 2x weekly pinning while blasting.  Not sure.  What is the common pinning frequency on long esters during the cruise phase?  Better yet, maybe cruise on a super long ester such as Undecanoate - pinning every 10 days or so?  Just some food for thought...



I read an article in an older MD about undecanoate. Wouldnt that be sweet! But i think the injections are 4ml per shot which could bite a little lol! If i could find it i think id give it a try.


----------



## GMC1 (Aug 3, 2011)

Just my $.02.....
 My TRT dose _IS_ 300mg per week. That puts my T levels in the high 1150 range. Now when I started TRT almost 2 years ago, I had the test levels of an 8 year old girl. 
You should keep your gains at that dose and may even continue to gain.
Heavy and Bigbird are the experts, so I would follow their suggestions.


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Aug 3, 2011)

300mg Here as well!


----------



## BigBird (Aug 3, 2011)

GMC1 said:


> Just my $.02.....
> My TRT dose _IS_ 300mg per week. That puts my T levels in the high 1150 range. Now when I started TRT almost 2 years ago, I had the test levels of an 8 year old girl.
> You should keep your gains at that dose and may even continue to gain.
> Heavy and Bigbird are the experts, so I would follow their suggestions.


 

Test levels of an 8 yr old girl?  Sorry to hear that bro.  Glad your trt is working out for you.

Besides that, thanks for lumping me in the same "Expert" category as Heavy.  That's a high n mighty qualification and I don't think I'm quite there yet but I may be on my way, lol.  I consider myself an "All around" - that is, my depth of knowledge is pretty good _all around_ but I'm not an expert in any one particular category, if this makes any sense.  The more I learn about everything, the more I realize I don't know!  Education:  one day at a time.


----------



## D-Lats (Aug 3, 2011)

Big bird you always give me good advice. Id say your up there as far as aas knowledge goes bro i value your opinion as much as Heavy or victor gmo or CT. I post on other boards but i come here when it matters.


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Aug 3, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> Big bird you always give me good advice. Id say your up there as far as aas knowledge goes bro i value your opinion as much as Heavy or victor gmo or CT. I post on other boards but i come here when it matters.



Psssssh, was my advice no good? Haha jk.


----------



## bulldogz (Aug 3, 2011)

just curious....do some of you split the cruise dose in two within the wk to maintain blood levels or just 1 shot for the wk?


----------



## james-27 (Aug 3, 2011)

How long you guys cruise before you blast? Also how long do you guys cruise/blast before considering PCT? I'm 5'6ish 183 and wanna hit 200 by dec or jan so I have been thing about cruising so I dont lose any gain from the cycle im on now.


----------



## D-Lats (Aug 3, 2011)

ANIMALHOUSE said:


> Psssssh, was my advice no good? Haha jk.



No offence bro i appreciate anyones advice. Im buddies with bigbird lol. Gotta pet these old guys egos lol jk!! I honestly appreciate all input thats how we learn in this game.


----------



## GMC1 (Aug 3, 2011)

BigBird said:


> Test levels of an 8 yr old girl?  Sorry to hear that bro.  Glad your trt is working out for you.
> 
> Besides that, thanks for lumping me in the same "Expert" category as Heavy.  That's a high n mighty qualification and I don't think I'm quite there yet but I may be on my way, lol.  I consider myself an "All around" - that is, my depth of knowledge is pretty good _all around_ but I'm not an expert in any one particular category, if this makes any sense.  The more I learn about everything, the more I realize I don't know!  Education:  one day at a time.



Your suggestions and recommendations are always on point...and smart folks know when they don't know...so they learn young grasshopper.....


----------



## GMC1 (Aug 3, 2011)

bulldogz said:


> just curious....do some of you split the cruise dose in two within the wk to maintain blood levels or just 1 shot for the wk?



split X2


----------



## heavyiron (Aug 3, 2011)

Either way works fine. Right now I'm pinning twice weekly but once a week works as well.


----------



## XYZ (Aug 4, 2011)

You really need to think about recovery if you're not going to stay on for life.

The longer you stay on the longer it's going to take to recover (for the most part).

I guess what I'm trying to say is THINK about it before actually doing it.  If you're done having kids then by all means fire away but if not you could run into serious issues later down the road.  How old are you anyhow?


----------



## Glycomann (Aug 4, 2011)

I'm more conservative but hey my nuts still do part time labor.  I use to cruise on 200 mg/w and that would put me at 1300 ng/dL, which is a little over the top of normal range. Depends on a number of things though. After the cruise I would jump up to no more than 1 gram total AAS and still get good response. I never got to the point where I felt I needed 500 mg/w to hold gains. Then again I'm not that big.


----------



## vannesb (Aug 4, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> Not really its not trt. Im curious how long i could stay at the highest dose possible.


 
I have been cruising on 300mg a week now for about 6 weeks.  Test levels a little high when I got blood work back 1025, by estradiol was at 12 so I was happy about that!  I think no more than 400mg a week and then once on cycle would bump to 700mg to 800mg


----------



## D-Lats (Aug 4, 2011)

CT said:


> You really need to think about recovery if you're not going to stay on for life.
> 
> The longer you stay on the longer it's going to take to recover (for the most part).
> 
> I guess what I'm trying to say is THINK about it before actually doing it.  If you're done having kids then by all means fire away but if not you could run into serious issues later down the road.  How old are you anyhow?



Im 31 and already have kids.


----------



## D-Lats (Aug 4, 2011)

vannesb said:


> I have been cruising on 300mg a week now for about 6 weeks.  Test levels a little high when I got blood work back 1025, by estradiol was at 12 so I was happy about that!  I think no more than 400mg a week and then once on cycle would bump to 700mg to 800mg



Thanks vannes i was hoping you would jump in here i know you cruise.


----------

